# [APP] Honey Hide Widget V2.0!(hides system bar)



## vlara (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys I have just released V2.0 of Honey Hide Widget. Thought I would post it here so more people could know about it.

Description:
Honey Hide Widget is a simplistic widget that allows you to hide the system bar so you can gain that extra screen real estate. It is intended to be used on a device with hardware keys. Requires Honey Comb and Root Access!

You can download it on the android market place Here









Leave any feedback you have and ill try to address your problems/suggestions!


----------

